
Apple Employee tests positive for Covid-19 in Sanata Monica - electic
https://9to5mac.com/2020/03/13/apple-says-employee-taking-time-off-from-santa-monica-store-tested-positive-for-covid-19/
======
forkexec
_Santa_ Monica

